# Pierco plastic frames



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

I have liked them so far, as they are cheaper and easier. They just need a healthy coating of beeswax. Whether you pay for double or triple waxed, or "paint" it on using an old crockpot or countless other methods. Pierco and Acorn are worlds better than mann lakes standard plastic frames. 

However, most commercial people I have seen hate them, and since I have entered the realm of machine uncapping, my opinion may begin to change.


----------



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

I bought a case from acorn last year. 72 white plastic medium frames. The bees drew them all out and filled them no problem. The shipping is a bit exspensive, but all in all I really liked them. I got a case of deep plastic foundation and medium from him this year as they work out cheaper to do that and put them in wood frames. I would recommend the Acorn plastic frames to anyone. I dont have shb were i am so that's a non issue for me, but may be something you might want to consider.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

coalsmok said:


> Now my questions
> Are they worth the cash?
> Do they get brittle with age?


You'll likely get a spectrum of replies. Personally, I don't like the all plastic frames. Yes, they do get brittle with age. I break several each season. I've buckled them in an extractor, and sheared off the ears on the top bars (this is the most common failure I've seen). I'd say spend a little more and get a good wooden frame and use plastic foundation. Pretty much a bulletproof combination.


----------



## coalsmok (Jan 27, 2017)

This is the feedback I was wanting. I have been buying assembled wooden frames with ritecell from Mann Lake when I catch a sale. I seen Pierco’s prices are about the same but then seen the all plastic frame prices. 
Acorn doesn’t seem to be interested in my small orders. I have called them a few times and never got a reply back. Maybe email is better?
I like wired wax in wooden frames but time is short with three kids and a full time job.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

More than half of my frames are Pierco, all-plastic ones. They are what my nearest supplier, Betterbee, sells.

Although they are nominally "waxed" at the factory, I find adding an extra coat of wax to them not very long (within a month) before inserting makes my bees really go to town on them. If you wait too long after applying the extra coat, the bees seem to find them less attractive. I wouldn't pay someone to apply the extra wax, though. It's easy to do. Once they are extra-waxed never let them sit in direct sun, even for a few minutes because the thin extra coat on the edges of the cells will melt down into them. Cases that have gotten hot during shipping have often lost most of their factory-applied wax - you can see it run together on the bottom of the frame. 

The frames don't get brittle with age - I have had some in use for nearly six years. None have warped (I am careful not to leave them out in the yard.) I am in a very cold climate (z4b) and they don't get brittle in cold temps. 

I find them easier to manipulate than plastic foundation in a wood frame, easier to keep tidy. They never pull apart or split when heavily laden with honey and propolized down, unlike some of my wooden ones. (I use deeps for honey supers, so they carry a heavy load when full and capped.)

I have never noticed any difference in size between my wood frames (also all from Betterbee) and the Piercos. And I look at the boxes from the underside many, many times each spring while doing swarm checks. I would have noticed a difference if one was there. I don't see any extra, or different amount, of comb between boxes when using either one (wood v Pierco frames.)

I just spent the afternoon scraping a couple of hundred frames clean of wax in preparation for taking them to be irradiated next week. The only ones that caused problems were some of the wood ones (came apart, racked, split or broke in the process.) The Piercos cleaned up like champs, and will be ready for rewaxing right away. Many of the wooden frames will need some mending before going back into service.. (This is something that most beekeepers will probably never do, but it speaks to Pireco's sturdiness and durability.)

A hundred frames is two cases (52 deeps per case), so hopefully you can get a case price from your vendor. Pierco will drop ship 10 cases for an even better price, last time I checked. Maybe get together with some other beekeepers and try that? 

Aesthetically I want to prefer wood, but practically I like the plastic ones better.

BTW, I buy only black ones for brood nest area, and white ones for my supers. Eggs are easier to see on black and honey looks prettier on the white ones. YMMV.

Nancy


----------



## coalsmok (Jan 27, 2017)

Pierco has the 52 frame case on their website for $133.88 so 267.76 with free shipping. They also offer wood frame plastic foundation at $298 per 100. 
This compares to Mann Lake rite cell pro frame at $360 or there standard plastic frames at $207. Or what I have been buying for $301. None of this is counting the sales Mann Lake have going on now. So Pierco is in between the wood frame plastic foundation I have been buying and the cheapest all plastic frame I can find.


----------



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

Coalsmok I always do email with acorn. Try Nick Lissaman at [email protected]. I got 52 deep plastic frames and 72 white mediums all double waxed last year for 227, which included the shipping. I have a few piercos in the mix, but much prefer the acorn.


----------



## JoshuaW (Feb 2, 2015)

Coal I started with the plastic frame/foundation but now I am only purchasing wood frames and plastic foundation. Reason: SHB. They love to hide in the "cracks" of the end and top bars. I see fewer shb in my all-wood frame hives; I believe with no place to hide the bees can harass them better. I also think the wood frames feel more sturdy and are easier for me to work. Good luck!


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Coal

Now my questions 
Are they worth the cash? Nope
Do they get brittle with age? Yup
Are they the same depth as a wooden frame? I notice they are listed as 9” not 9 1/8”. Nope...can you say "burrrrrrrrr comb"
I’m guessing getting them drawn would be similar to getting any other plastic foundations drawn. Pretty much 


Would you most likely be much happier with wooden frames and Ritecell foundation....yup


----------



## HONEYGUY1973 (Jan 31, 2018)

Acorn foundation all the way !!! Call Nick he will treat you right on frames and foundation and is way cheaper.. Acorn Bee is the company ..


----------



## coalsmok (Jan 27, 2017)

Well the frames issue is settled. There is a beek moving out of state and I agreed to purchase 90 empty’s from him @$1ea and 20 [email protected]$2. 
I have sent emails to acorn and left voicemails. This is the second year I have done so. If I don’t get a reply this time I’m probably done with them. I know my orders are small but other suppliers get back to me in a day or two.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

i Like them for brood frames there is a lot more cells per frame for the queen to lay in. i like putting on a strong Hive and getting them built they build them from top to bottom and end to end, this year i used Pierco 1 piece 9" frame double waxed and they draw them out great


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

Small Hive Beetles love the hiding spaces around the edges and the top hangers. I suggest poring melted wax in the holes.


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

I was looking at their site, anyone know the cell size of these frames?


----------

